# My Mystery Classical Track



## JadeMonkey

Hi All
I have dug up an old mp3 file that I converted from a tape many years ago.
Have no idea what it's name is. However the closest I got was coming across the movie soundtrack for The Desert Song. The most similar sounding track from that album was the Overture theme co-written by Sigmund Romberg and Robert Stolz.
I hope the attached clip works!
If anyone recognizes it that would be great.
Thanks

Simon

View attachment Mystery Track(2min).mp3
View attachment Mystery Track(2min).mp3


----------

